
Terminal Kit: A full-blown terminal lib for Node.js - laurent123456
https://github.com/cronvel/terminal-kit
======
laurent123456
Just been reviewing terminal libs in Node.js and came across this one, which
is pretty good. The documentation is quite thorough as well:
[https://github.com/cronvel/terminal-
kit/blob/master/doc/docu...](https://github.com/cronvel/terminal-
kit/blob/master/doc/documentation.md#ref.TOC) and the author even wrote a few
tutorials:
[http://blog.soulserv.net/tag/terminal/](http://blog.soulserv.net/tag/terminal/)

